# What you use for food and water dishes?



## Breeauna (May 27, 2011)

What are the best things to use for food and water dishes? Pictures, brands, and specific ideas would be really helpful. 

Thanks- Breeauna


----------



## kelybely (Oct 19, 2010)

A ceramic bowl would be best that way they cant tip them over. Its recomended not to use water bottlesn as it can potentially hurt them.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=3135685

I have two of the dark blue bowls, one for water and the other for food. Im not sure exactly what size they are mybe the 5 oz? Theres only one option to but online from them so Im not quite sure. I got mine in store.


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

I have the same blue ceramic bowl that kelypely linked you to. I use that for food.
I got this: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2752726 because I liked how big the base it. I think it helps avoid any tipping.

I almost got this: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=4191241 , the radish one, because it was too cute, but then realized the pointing edges are probably an eye-poke hazard.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

I use the same ones. i use the small blue one for food and the larger green and purple bigger one for water.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

i use the purple green one shown before for food and this one for water
http://www.marketamerica.com/affiliate- ... x_15_h.htm
i chose to use this smaller one for water even though i have to fill it often because with a larger one i would worry about Norma choosing to take a dip and getting wet & cold. i put it in the corner so she isnt tempted to climb in or over it and get wet. works fine for me :]


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I went to the dollar store and picked up two mini souffle cups. They're made of ceramic, hold the perfect amount, and are heavy enough so that Kashi doesn't knock them over ^_^

I was a little concerned that it would be a bit too tall for Kashi when he was a baby, but he did just fine ^_^


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

I use glass dishes. They are safe for the oven, microwave and dish washer safe. Though, I'd never put them in the oven lol. They came is a set of glass oven dishes. I didn't know what I'd ever use the little dishes for, but they are perfect for hedgie dishes. They are heavy and thick. They also came with lids. So I can just pop them in the fridge with their airtight lid if I need to. They don't leak water either when the lids are on, which is good for traveling. The set came with 4 dishes.


----------



## tut (Feb 27, 2011)

I use these for water and food bowls. They are very hard, basically impossible, to tip over. I use the smallest size for water, and the biggest size for food because Henry likes to sit in his food while he eats :roll: (tried the smaller one for food, and he still tried to sit in it, but it looked very uncomfortable with his butt hanging off so we switched to the bigger one).

http://www.petco.com/product/110826/PET ... SiteSearch


----------



## tobyluvr2000 (Apr 24, 2011)

I have the radish bowls you're talking about! She's just big enough to eat out of them now. I didn't think about the pointy ends though :shock: Looks like I'll be putting the pointed parts in the corner of her cage!


----------

